# Cyser Label



## Wade E (Sep 26, 2009)

Here is the Label I just designed for my Cyser.


----------



## Tom (Sep 26, 2009)

Cute and funny,
How does it taste? I have not tasted that.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 26, 2009)

Its still fermenting but I have tried 1 before from Masta who used to admin finevinewines and it was awesome.


----------



## arcticsid (Sep 26, 2009)

I like the label Wade! The recipe for this (I'm assuming the one you have posted looks tempting. Two quick questions. I have seen other recipes that called for liquid Pectin E, is their an equivalent if using powder? And I have also seen other recipes that called for using two sachets of yeast instead of one. What is the purpose of this?

Getting ready to start something , kinda start liking this apple honey idea, Tom posted one last week for a hard cider t6hat sounded good, or I may try the peach again, but also still wanted to try your banana. The sales will tell tommorrow.

Troy


----------



## Tom (Sep 26, 2009)

Troy,
I use powder pectic enzyme. Follow the directions on the label. I use 1/2 tsp per gallon. I cant get the liquid locally and I buy Pectic Enzyme by the pound like all the chemicals I use. Its much cheaper than the small bottles.


----------



## arcticsid (Sep 26, 2009)

Tom where is that recipe you posted the other day , can't seem to find it, you said it came from your wine club?
Troy


----------



## Wade E (Sep 26, 2009)

I was so close to the top of this primary bucket that I bailed o the 2 yeast packets but this one is doing just fine. Meads are typically a little harder to ferment but this 1 is doing just fine. When using pectic enzyme just follow the instructions on the package but with liquid I belive its 1/4 tsp per 5-6 gallons.


----------



## Tom (Sep 26, 2009)

For what wine?


----------



## Tom (Sep 26, 2009)

THIS ?
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4592


Hard Cider
By Toms wine club


5 galon apple cider, preservation free, unpateurized
2 lbs brown sugar
2 lbs honey
1/2 teaspoon whole cloves
4-6 cinnamon sticks
2 pks conte des blancs yeast
5 campden tablets
4 teaspoon acid blend 2 teaspoons yeast energizer
2 teaspoons pectic enzime
2 cups white rasins (optional)
1 cup pure maple syrup (optional)
Start- day 1 mix cider and crushed campdens
Day 2 add pectic enzime, acid blend, yeast energizer
Day 2 + 6 hours add brown sugar, honey, maple syrup, mix very well
drop in rasins, cloves, cinnamon sticks, mix 
Day 3 add yeast.
Ferment till dry. Stir every couple days. 
After 2-3 weeks rack. Adjust taste if necessary. 
After another 3 weeks rack again. Satbilize but don't clear.
Bottle after another 2-3 weeks.


----------



## gonzo46307 (Sep 26, 2009)

Another great label from Wade...I better get crack'n.

My generic label is so easy to change, I'm getting lazy.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## arcticsid (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Tom thats the one. Sounds good. If I was to use Juice instead of cider, what differences would I expect? Again, I ask, why 2 packs of yeast?


----------



## Tom (Sep 26, 2009)

Plenty, big difference taste wise then its not Hard Cider. Cider has a totally different taste compared to apple juice. Try it, you will never know unless you try it. Then its called hard apple juice?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 26, 2009)

I dont see the need for 2 packets of yeast with a hard cider!


----------



## St Allie (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't use two packs of yeast for hard cider either.

.. a starter with a half a pack of yeast is plenty for a 6 gallon batch.

Allie


----------

